# Protecting fiberglass door from the sun



## sammoon (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi:

I am first time homeowner. Our front fiberglass door face west and it is getting scorched by the evening Texas sun. Its been only 1 1/2 years and it is starting to fade. There is no shade. The porch is of no use in the evening. 

I was wondering if I can use any of the Howard products that is recommended for wood like Feed-N-Wax or Citrus Shield Paste Wax or SunShield Outdoor Wood Conditioner & Protectant on my fiberglass door. 

Or else, please recommend some other product to prevent fading and drying.

Thanks.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Have never heard of the Howard products. Is the door painted dark or light? What kind of paint is on the door now, if you know? This will probably start an argument but there are some brands of paint that is known to fade quicker than others, much quicker. Go to your local paint store, not box store and see what they recommend. Living in that area you are probably not the first to have this problem.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Building a roof over it is the best way.
No form of wax is going to do any good.
Any door company I know of has a warning sticker on the door when it's new warning about painting the door a dark color. It can destroy the door.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

This is a tough one. Some people put a storm door on with dark window film to protect their entry door. Problem with this can be a build up of heat between the two doors which creates its' own kind of damage to paint. As Toolseeker hinted at, painting the door a lighter color or even white really helps but again may not alleviate the problem completely.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Is the door painted or is the color in the fiberglass resin itself? 

One thing I would encourage you not to do is start messing with waxes, vinyly and fiberglass rejuvinators, and other stuff to which your next real coat of finish will not adhere. You will just have to spend hours stripping them away, layer by layer. 

You can look for paint products or coatings with UV protection (marine or aircraft products might be worth a glance) that will help some. A storm door with UV protection in its glass panels might help. Or you can try reflective film that will let light through but reflect most during daylight hours on the storm door. May make your place start looking like a meth cookery though? Or freak out the neighbors seeing their own reflections spying on you?

As mentioned, you risk building a mini-oven between a good storm door and the entry door. This could create worse paint trauma than you have now. 

Hate to say it but Joe C has the right approach. Install some sort of pertico, trellis, awning, or something to see if you can provide some shade. Invest in a nice shade tree or two (for lots of reasons besides your door) to shade the entrance and raise your property value. Either approach could add lots of curb appeal for not a lot of money, and give you the shade you need. 

Of course painting it a light, reflective color will help too. But others have already mentioned that.


----------



## christopherbrit (Sep 6, 2013)

You can use retractable awnings to protect your door from the sun. Mount it in front of your door. When the awning is no longer required, you can just easily retract it. Easy and compact.


----------

